# Y.M.C.A.



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes, it is...the Young Mullet Chunckers of America...and we are coming to a flat near you soon!!! ;D ;D ;D

I have to work today, but I decided to put my littlest guy on a red or two before I take off.

Left the dock at 6:45 and enjoyed a beautiful sunrise with the boys while performing our doughnut eating ritual. We were in place by 7 and had the first mullet swimming shortly thereafter. I pointed out the difference between schools of baitfish and swimming reds and was able to show them a couple of tails waving in the morning breeze.










After no more than 5 mins. My 4 year-old had a hit. In a sick twisted kinda way I had visions of him being pulled in and us making 10g's on Americas Funniest Videos, but he quickly passed the pole to his bigger bro. Apparently, Chris was quite content guarding the D-nuts and keeping up human to mullet relations in the baitwell. :

I got an action shot of by big guy as he brought the red up to the boat. He did a great job as the fish came very close to spooling the line. 










I didnt pull out the measuring stick , but based on some tick marks I had on the lid of the baitwell, I m gonna call him a 32"er. The rest of the school spooked east, but immediately turned back because of a couple of guys motoring on scene towards them. We picked up another lower slot red as the school tried to scoot past us.










By now another boat showed up and trolled between us and the shoreline  I tried to pole away to the south but I just was not into it and needed to get home. Last cast of the day yielded a trout on a Skitterwalk, but once again, the little guy opted to be a spectator. Maybe tomorrow is his day [smiley=shrug.gif] [smiley=laugh.gif]

Back at the dock around 8:30. The Y.M.C.A. strikes again ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

WTG, you da' man with them kids.  Made good time on the catchin too. 

When I was a yougin', my dad and his buddies started me out fishing with live bait too, 49yrs later its still workin' for me.  

I'll never forget wanting to be big enough to throw a cast net so I could help catch the bait too. I think live bait fishing is great with kids because you're catchin fish before you start fishing and pickin' em up floppin all over the place and tossing em in the well is just plain fun. Heck, I'm almost 50 and still get excited dumping a mess of baits in the well after a good cast.  

Too many people frown on live bait fishing these days and thats just plain wrong, especially with kids involved. Keep it up man you are on the right track, them kids will be out fishing us all before you know it. - eric


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Way too cool tony. Looks like the winds are finaly dieing down.


----------



## tito (Dec 15, 2006)

Tony, that's huge, the waters were calm. Like father, like son.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm not very young, but I want to join. I'd love to see if mullet would work on this group of fish I've been stalking for the last 5 months. Shouting obscenities at them is obviously not working for me. Me and my wife were covered up with tailing fish this morning. Tony, same spot where you and me swore at them. My wife, who I haven't been able to put on a fish in over 6 months, had just stated she was ready to give up and sit back down when Bam!
"I think I have something".








21" trout on a drunk monkey Slurp jerk shad. She did a great job with the fight and led it right into the net. I'll take care of the rest. 
Todd, nice meeting you at the ramp. We'll have to get a trip together soon.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> WTG, you da' man with them kids.   Made good time on the catchin too.
> 
> When I was a yougin', my dad and his buddies started me out fishing with live bait too, 49yrs later its still workin' for me.
> 
> ...


Funny you mentioned the cast net becuase I just saw "buddy nets" for the young kids to learn on. I am going to get them one!

Jason,

Deb is too clean to have fished with you. Did you make her go in an freshin up before the pic? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Tony, have you met my wife? She took her makeup kit camping. I tried to talk her into the bikini shot, but you see how well that worked. I'm just glad to avoid the skunk.


----------

